# Researching new lights and found this...



## McDoobie (Jun 18, 2015)

http://www.bmlhorticulture.com/how-to-compare-grow-lights/

Probably one of the best reads on comparing lights I have found to date. I am not much of an impulse buyer, but this company really seems to have its stuff together. So, I figured I would share.

I have been torn between Mars Hydro II 900w and Platinum P600, but I am thinking of trying these BML systems instead. There is some much smarter people than me on here regarding this, any thoughts on them?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 18, 2015)

check this out http://www.gavita-holland.com/


----------



## techrons78 (Jun 18, 2015)

Id go BML all the way..osram leds....full 4x4 coverage...270 3 watt led produce 333 draw...amazing engineering. ..that will be my next light....I almost had one couple weeks ago...but did go thru...


----------



## techrons78 (Jun 18, 2015)

M938852 said:
			
		

> http://www.bmlhorticulture.com/how-to-compare-grow-lights/
> 
> Probably one of the best reads on comparing lights I have found to date. I am not mits ch of an impulse buyer, but this company really seems to have its stuff todiamondo, I figured I would share.
> 
> I have been torn between Mars Hydro II 900w and Platinum P600, but I am thinking of trying these BML systems instead. There is some much smarter people than me on here regarding this, any thoughts on them?



Also  mars hydro..makes platnium led...diamond led...his plant makes kind leds...apollo..soo many.....I have had a platnium led..was good but doesnt cover enought space  since I started growing again in last  year I have tried apollo...platnium...diamond led...pro source....magnum357 plus 2...im waiting on that light now..so far my favorite is the pro source illiminator 350 hybrid new for 1200..id go with BML.....and if you come on here and tell me u bought one ill hate u..jk jk buy one i will soon.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 18, 2015)

Can someone break down which lights BML has that goes for which photoperiod?


----------



## McDoobie (Jun 18, 2015)

If i am reading it all right. It says that the pure white lights are the overall best for growing? If so what would be the best combo of light bars to cover veg to flower? They have 6500k thru 2700k in the white lights.


----------



## McDoobie (Jun 19, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> check this out http://www.gavita-holland.com/



I looked into Plasma, but damn are they expensive. They do however have true full spetrum, which is a plus. Something most LEDS cant really do, but some claim to and these BML ones seem to.

As for HPS, I think in 10-15 years they will be obsolete to growers because of technology driven efficiency in other lights.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 19, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> Id go BML all the way..osram leds....full 4x4 coverage...270 3 watt led produce 333 draw...amazing engineering. ..that will be my next light....I almost had one couple weeks ago...but did go thru...


 
I don't know much from experience but 1 thing I see a lot I led needs as much power as hps counterpart to be worthwhile.  You can't approach led thinking you'll save watts on a light system.  A/C perhaps.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 19, 2015)

I have gavita lights. I have been using plasma and next grow will be better test as I will have 1 run with my nutrients and also ppm and ph meters.  Getting those in 2 weeks.  So far I have heard they don't make enough heat so they included a ducted version to redirect heat to canopy.  They are good for 3x3 supposedly but will be incredible in 2.5 x 2.5 for veg.  Awesome light for moms and clones/ cloning.  Have to sog or screen of green with them.  They do not sell cause of price and lack of intensity.  They are for veg or Supplement bloom.  Most people are buying lec for veg.  Lec is better than plasma for footprint (supposedly) but I think its same.  Lec is nearly as good light as plasma but the best light for plants health in veg is plasma.  Lec I think is where you should look.  Also I think the 630 lec is the one you would want.  In multiple light rooms plasma will benefit crop in bloom.  Lec will not yield like hps.  Period.  Better quality.  You get a lot of benefit from other sources full spectrum.  Yield is not one of em.  Maybe set yourself up better for bloom begging with them for a yield yes.  Blooming with full spectrum no.  Gavitas need lots of headroom.  For ultimate setup i would get lec for veg and double ended for flower.  If you want to supplement hps awesome.  Or you could just use my to supplement.  Plasma is good cause its not suppose to add heat.  Seems weak to me.  Gavitas are nice.  I would prefer now to have gotten dimlux instead.  Dimlux has been producing cooler **** then gavitA before people in states started going on about gavita.  Top of line system would be dimlux lec and dimlux hps.  Then you could look at opticlimate and maxi controller and cooling tower.  Closed loop water cooled ac. For penetration on big bushes you will still want mh.  My plasma is putting heat down in my tent I have a thermometer on top of an empty pot it says 79-81 ambient is 73-74.  Ambient in tent seems to be 75 in mornings to about 78 degrees I don't have a circulation fan at the moment. Waiting 2 weeks.  Hopefully that will bring temp down a little more.  Ac is on fritz will be fixed soon back to 68 degree ambient then. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 19, 2015)

For led I would want full control over spectrum.  They have dials and supposedly you can get a spectrum program down on a strain and it will have certain tastes and smells that would set yours apart from others.  Don't know how hard that is just something to think about when spending lots of money make sure you get good correct ****.  I feel like I should have purchased differently.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 19, 2015)

You can get plasmas for about 880$ per 3x3 ft area.  Lec630 for 750$ sq meter.  Double ended 470$ for a 4x6.


----------

